# CraigsList Freebie



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Just picked up some more of these 12" x 12" x 20" Styrofoam blocks off CgaigsList today. I got around a 100 this time around, and got 150 last year from the same person. I used the 150 from last year to build a whale and a coral reef. Going back on Monday to pick up another 100 or so. Any suggestions on what to use them for this time around are more than welcome Thanks for looking ! http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2415


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice. I am guessing a pirate themed set up. Where do you store all that stuff?


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

i should learn to read the post before looking at the picture i though you picked up a oversized whale had from creigs list  :jol:


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

How did I miss this today? Darn work interfering with my haunt prep!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

you need a full scale pirate ship now that should only take 400,000 blocks lol ....great work buy the way


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You don't need 400,000 to make a decent pirate ship!



















See, you just need a little room, some good help ... oh, and talent!

I think you have all that from the looks of your pics!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy Ship, Batman! That's amazing!

What were these blocks used for to begin with? Wasn't it something to do with hauling trailers? (or was that some other foam) I checked our Craigslist and there's no foam listed but if it were trailers I might go directly to a dealer we have in town.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone ! IMU, that ship is awesome  Thanks for sharing ! lewlew, check your local trailer dealer. The blocks are used as spacers to protect the trailers when they haul them. Good luck 



lewlew said:


> Holy Ship, Batman! That's amazing!
> 
> What were these blocks used for to begin with? Wasn't it something to do with hauling trailers? (or was that some other foam) I checked our Craigslist and there's no foam listed but if it were trailers I might go directly to a dealer we have in town.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I need me some foam blocks! Amazing work guys!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... found one where it's painted and loaded on a truck to be delivered.










Just to be clear, it's not MY ship ... a company made it for a Comic-Con ... a replica of The Black Pearl from POTC!

My shipwreck isn't nearly as cool or detailed. It was 1"x3" wood framing with a canvas covering I painted to look like wood.










I have plans to make mine look better but I won't be using free foam blocks.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job on your ship IMU !  PS, I saw that POTC ship at Comic-con ! 



IMU said:


> OK ... found one where it's painted and loaded on a truck to be delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

IMU that is amazing wow


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Bobzilla that whale and reef are awesome. I hope you had as much fun building that as the kids did seeing it.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice whale! took me a few minutes to realize it was lying on it's side.


----------



## Eyedol (Mar 7, 2010)

Great find Bobzilla.



IMU said:


> OK ... found one where it's painted and loaded on a truck to be delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They made all of that out of Styrofoam? Impressive.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Bobzilla, Holy crap! That is a mother load of styrofoam. Good deal. That is some amazing work.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow! That is truly amazing! I really like the whale that you can walk inside, that's such a cool idea! :biggrineton:
A company here in CO- Distortions Unlimited (I beleive they are out of Greeley?) made an inflatable monster you could walk inside, I think that's a wicked haunt idea, maybe you could do some sort of gigantic monster skeleton with all that foam... like an elephant graveyard type thing? LOL I know that would be a ridiculous amount of work!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks all !


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, you have to look at it for a minute to notice that 



pagan said:


> Very nice whale! took me a few minutes to realize it was lying on it's side.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Just picked up about 100 more of these foam blocks today. I'm going to help my buddy build something like this in his backyard









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1398/674724948_8b318ce5a0.jpg?v=0

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/BTMR 42.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/193/506108851_dfa50cac68.jpg


----------

